# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Wo die Skier herkommen

## noox

Hab grad einen Artikel gefunden: 
orf.at/091230-46352/?href=htt...txt_story.html

@Georg: Also laut diesem Bericht, sind die Völkl noch keine China-Ski. Dafür sind Head Tschechenlatten.  :Big Grin: 

Mein Skischuh kommt aber aus China. Und bei meim China-Oakley-Gwand ist jetzt nach 10x fahren auch schon ein Haken ausgerissen.

----------


## Tyrolens

Also ich weiß das:  
- Blizzard = Mittersill
- Stöckli = Schweiz
- Movement = Tunesien
- Dynastar = Frankreich
- Rossignol = Spanien 
Ich beziehe mich auf brauchbare Skier. Das Billigzeug kommt wohl zu 100% Aus China.

----------


## fipu

Ich war schon in der Fabrik, in welcher sie meine Ski's herstellen. War schon intressant, was es so für Unterschiede zwischen den normalen Ski's und den Weltcup-Modellen gibt.

----------


## DirtMerchant

> Ich war schon in der Fabrik, in welcher sie meine Ski's herstellen. War schon intressant, was es so für Unterschiede zwischen den normalen Ski's und den Weltcup-Modellen gibt.


welche marke ist das? stöckli?

----------


## fipu

Ja.
Ein Arbeitskollege hat, als er vor dem jetzigen Job noch gearbeitet ( :Big Grin: ) hat, bei Stöckli in Malters seine Brötchen verdient.

----------


## georg

> Also laut diesem Bericht, sind die Völkl noch keine China-Ski. Dafür sind Head Tschechenlatten.


 Laut dem Bericht.. das liest sich in anderen Quellen anders. Aber eins stimmt schon: Die Mitarbeiter haben ordentlich Federn gelassen, damit nicht 100% der Produktion abwandert.

Bei uns ist alle umweltgeprüft, ISO-zertifiziert etc., alle Konsumenten wollen angeblich Qualität, aber gekauft wird der Geiz-ist-geil-China-Schrott, bei dem Arbeiter ausgebeutet und auf die Umwelt geschissen wird. Ist bei Fahrrädern ja nicht anders.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Tschechenlatten: Also ich bin fast jede Woche in Tschechien und die Qualität dort ist österr. Qualität um nichts hinterher. Nur die Löhne sind derzeit noch niedriger. War eh mal alles Österreich.  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tyrolens

War eigentlich länger AUT als CZ.  :Wink:  
In Chnia bekommst du durchaus Qualität und auch Umweltschutz und gerechte Löhne. Nur, das musst du halt auch verlangen und überprüfen.

----------

